# Extreme Cooled Raspberry Pi



## PedroC1999

Wait, WHAT?

You are dumping LN2 on a Pi









That is a 1.7GHz increase!!!! Please fo further and get a 2GHz increase on that, I will happily add you to my club if you can post any proof of it!

Wonder what a CubieBoard can do, it has a 1GHz stock clock, so is obviously binned much higher, maybe 3GHz???


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Hi. I built an extreme cooling system for the Raspberry Pi. It is composed of a short length of copper pipe with a cap on one end, attached to the CPU with thermal compound in between. It is filled with Liquid Difluoroethane (or LN2, if I can get some). It is possible to overclock the Raspberry Pi to a speed of 2.4 Ghz with this device.
> 
> IMG_20130625_185940.jpg 695k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20130625_190011.jpg 752k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20130625_190005.jpg 725k .jpg file


impressive, but I have to ask.... WHY!!!! just... WHY!?!?!?!??!


----------



## PedroC1999

For the sake of it, and for being the first


----------



## neo565

2.999 Ghz with Liquid Difluoroethane for cooling for 30 seconds before it crashed!


----------



## PedroC1999

Is that thing reading 11volts









And could you get a really clear picture, I would like to include you in my club


----------



## neo565

Sorry about the bad picture quality. I can't find my camera, so I had to take it with a phone. The 11 is the voltage multiplier, so it's not actually 11 volts.


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Hi. I built an extreme cooling system for the Raspberry Pi. It is composed of a short length of copper pipe with a cap on one end, attached to the CPU with thermal compound in between. It is filled with Liquid Difluoroethane (or LN2, if I can get some). It is possible to overclock the Raspberry Pi to a speed of 2.4 Ghz with this device.
> 
> IMG_20130625_185940.jpg 695k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20130625_190011.jpg 752k .jpg file
> 
> 
> IMG_20130625_190005.jpg 725k .jpg file


You are my hero







+1


----------



## PedroC1999

What is actual voltage?

What do you run 24/7?

And could you rerun it with flash off xD


----------



## derickwm

Come on man... upload your images so people don't have to DL them to see.


----------



## anarekist

funny


----------



## neo565

I don't know how to upload the images. Flash wasn't on when I took the pictures. That was just the shinyness of the TV. Sorry, but those are the best pictures I can currently take. STUPID PHONE CAMERA!!!


----------



## neo565

I don't know what the actual voltage is. I kind of just randomly set it. 24/7 I run it at 1 Ghz with no sub-zero cooling.


----------



## derickwm

Click "Insert Image" instead of "Insert Attachment"

Or upload to Imgur first then copy URLs here with IMG tags.


----------



## neo565

Still can't figure out how to make the pictures visible.


----------



## neo565

Figured out how to post pictures so that they are visible without DLing them.

This is how you fill it with Difluoroethane:


----------



## PedroC1999

Any more attempts? BTW, ADDD MORE VOLTAGGGEE


----------



## Maximillian-E

The rs spray is good, however a more efficient spray is:
http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2102648.
Component cooler should get you there a lot easier.
We would store use those for experiments lol.


----------



## neo565

I think 2.999 Ghz is the ABSOLUTE LIMIT for processor clock frequency.
I tried 3.1, but it immediately crashed.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Any more attempts? BTW, ADDD MORE VOLTAGGGEE


MORE COWBELLS!


----------



## RussianJ




----------



## neo565

Tried setting multiplier anywhere from 11-21. Still didn't work.


----------



## neo565

3.355 Ghz!!!!!!!!!











Please don't ask me to overclock further because I don't want to fry my Raspberry Pi.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Add a raspberry pi overclocking section!!! That would be incredible!


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Tried setting multiplier anywhere from 11-21. Still didn't work.


You may need to find a firmware that will remove those "safety" restrictions.


----------



## Operant

I have one being shipped to my house right now so I'll get a chance to start playing with it. Unfortunately I don't have a dewar for LN2 though I might go the spray can route. Could something similar to the "zombie mods" for GPUs work here? I'm wondering if the power delivery bits aren't providing a stable voltage to the SoC.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operant*
> 
> I have one being shipped to my house right now so I'll get a chance to start playing with it. Unfortunately I don't have a dewar for LN2 though I might go the spray can route. Could something similar to the "zombie mods" for GPUs work here? I'm wondering if the power delivery bits aren't providing a stable voltage to the SoC.


Yea I bet thats what it is. May need to be soldered again with better materials. I mean the unit itself is cheap, so you can assume it is made cheap as well. Maybe add a little to it to make the bus wider? Not a soldering fanatic, but shouldn't that provide more stable power?


----------



## ivanlabrie

Epic stuff!

What's that gas and where do you find it? is it cheaper than ln2?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Epic stuff!
> 
> What's that gas and where do you find it? is it cheaper than ln2?


Its just basic dust remover. Just compressed canned air right? I am sure it is cheaper than ln2 but how long does 1 can last?


----------



## Operant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Yea I bet thats what it is. May need to be soldered again with better materials. I mean the unit itself is cheap, so you can assume it is made cheap as well. Maybe add a little to it to make the bus wider? Not a soldering fanatic, but shouldn't that provide more stable power?


Well, that would contribute more to heat than anything, which can contribute to instability on it's own. You do need a big enough trace for whatever current and voltage you want to run through it. My guess for the culprit is whatever ICs are actually handling the power delivery on the board. Bypassing those with an external setup that is normally overkill allows for a much more stable voltage (less ripple should increase stability to a point). PSU reviews from sites like johnnyGURU.com or overclockers.com (specifically Bobnova) (also note Mods I'm merely pointing to reviews and not advertising here) are excellent examples of how this is tested and shown. There are other sites as well but those are the two that popped into my head first. It all depends on what components are used to get the power that is required. I can explain more if you want.

However, I should point out that I could be completely wrong here. These SoC do have limits just like CPUs and you'll hit them eventually. I haven't used a raspberrypi nor have I seen what the voltage line looks like under a scope (while it is running) so I can't say anything definitive.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Its just basic dust remover. Just compressed canned air right? I am sure it is cheaper than ln2 but how long does 1 can last?


Where do you get it in liquid form to fill that pot? Maybe inverting the can?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where do you get it in liquid form to fill that pot? Maybe inverting the can?


Inverting a can like that would just be cold water. It looks like he is just using the cold air to chill the insulated copper pipe. But please OP correct me if I am wrong.

Have you ever used an entire can of air like that? It gets VERY cold. Ill tell you what though, if you use a can of cold spray (the kind that reduces swelling like if you twist an ankle) That stuff is cold enough to leave cold burns on your flesh... Something like this http://www.promedxpress.com/products/cramer-sports-cold-spray-10-oz-topical/?sourcecode=PGOOPF&utm_source=google&utm_medium=shop&utm_campaign=Shopping%2BComparison%2BSites&gclid=CKWE6LfIhLgCFSVk7AodsAkAkg


----------



## Operant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivanlabrie*
> 
> Where do you get it in liquid form to fill that pot? Maybe inverting the can?


That would be my guess. I believe they shoot out a nice "super cold" liquid when inverted. How would this compare with DICE also? That is really easy to get compared to LN2 and even the cans of spray.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Operant*
> 
> That would be my guess. I believe they shoot out a nice "super cold" liquid when inverted. How would this compare with DICE also? That is really easy to get compared to LN2 and even the cans of spray.


Its just water, not close to freezing temperature though. And it doesnt like pour out, its a fairly light trickle.


----------



## neo565

You invert the can. The liquid that sprays out is Liquid Difluoroethane, not water, and its temperature is around -78 degrees celsius.


----------



## neo565

And the copper pipe is not insulated. The white stuff on it is snow.


----------



## ivanlabrie

dice temps...interesting. Easier to work with than dice I guess,


----------



## mypcisugly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> 3.355 Ghz!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't ask me to overclock further because I don't want to fry my Raspberry Pi.


this epic so far


----------



## deafboy

lol. That is just awesome.


----------



## neo565

4.133 Ghz This is the maximum frequency for the processor. In that picture where it says , the rest of that line is ARM maximum frequency achieved. The liquid used for cooling was 1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane (R-134a) with a temperature of -103.4 degrees celsius.


----------



## Gungnir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> 4.133 Ghz This is the maximum frequency for the processor. In that picture where it says , the rest of that line is ARM maximum frequency achieved. The liquid used for cooling was 1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane (R-134a) with a temperature of -103.4 degrees celsius.


4.133 GHz on a Pi...









Very impressive OC!


----------



## Maximillian-E

The best spray is called component cooler at radioshack. Its specifically meant for this task.
Sku is 640-4321 call up to see if they have it.


----------



## deafboy

4.133GHz on a Pi is just crazy! lol.


----------



## NoL

-103C? I don't believe it.
Not with r134a at least.

-26C at atmospheric pressure. And that's "perfect" for it. So add in the mixed crap, the tube, etc. -10C maybe.


----------



## Cavi Mike

LOL this is awesome.


----------



## All3n

+Rep for the OP this is awesome and inspiring.

This is literately the first time I have been excited by overclocking.
That means something because I generally think OCing is very lame.

This I get.


----------



## neo565

My R134a can regstered at -103 degrees, But this was not under normal 1 ATM pressure. This was in the pressurized system I originally tried out, but then the top that you attach the hose to came off after I did the overclock to 4.133, so I had to take a pic of the non-pressurized system.


----------



## Operant

I still have to question that -103 C number. -103.3 C is the EXACT melting point of R134a at 1 atm (the stuff comes in liquid form so I'm not quite sure where you are getting solid chunks of it). I could be wrong but from what I found when looking it up, people were hitting somewhere around -50 C with setups that would alter the pressure.


----------



## neo565

Maybe my thermometer is broken.


----------



## PedroC1999

SO YOU MAY BE ABLE TO GO HIGHER!!!

Go to 5GHz, I dare you


----------



## Operant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Maybe my thermometer is broken.


That is possible though I could be wrong also. Just making sure we all have good info!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> SO YOU MAY BE ABLE TO GO HIGHER!!!
> 
> Go to 5GHz, I dare you


Well, this depends how that "max frequency" affects things. If it is indeed providing a cap on the clocks, then the next option would be to remove said lock. From what I have gathered so far, the Pi uses a rather odd bootup routine. See, the GPU actually controls most of the initial functions like frequency and voltages (I think...) from something called VCOS (Video Core OS). This chunk of code then passes the control to the ARM CPU as needed to load things like bootloaders or operating systems. Unfortunately, VCOS is apparently proprietary code so it isn't as easy as changing a source file and then recompiling. Basically, the VCOS code will have to be reversed to figure out where the frequency check takes place before it can be removed and unlock even higher clocks. There may be other options but I'll have to research it a bit more.

Personally, I'd like to see how high the clocks can be pushed yet still be able to boot into linux for benching.


----------



## neo565

4.133 Ghz crashed after 10 seconds and then wouldn't boot again. I had to manually reconfigure the SD card from Windows. Even 1.2 Ghz will crash it eventually, so stable extreme overclocks are pretty impossible with the Raspberry Pi.


----------



## All3n

You need to cool _everything_ somehow.


----------



## NoL

Yeah, -103C is the melting point, not the boiling point.
Additionally, a pressurized can would result in WARMER temperatures not colder temperatures. Vapor phase systems with compressors can result in suction pressures below 1atm, and thus lower temperatures.


----------



## KipH

Neo, well done. This was a true OCN moment to read.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *All3n*
> 
> You need to cool _everything_ somehow.


Drop it in a jug of liquid LN2, then wire it to ur monitor!


----------



## neo565

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Drop it in a jug of liquid LN2, then wire it to ur monitor!


Well, it worked for an old Pentium II, so why shouldn't it work for a Raspberry Pi?


----------



## neo565

Oh wait it was a PENTIUM II XEON.


----------



## Starbomba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kip69*
> 
> Neo, well done. This was a true OCN moment to read.


True that. Very few things excited me as much as this. I mean. 4.1 GHz on a Pi? Just insane.

MOAR BENCHES PL0X


----------



## neo565

My SD card BURNED out. Seriously, it made a pop and burnt up. Once I get another SD, then I will try to get it to 5Ghz.


----------



## lzf995

5ghz







I need to get one of these haha


----------



## DizZz

That's so ridiculously cool (no pun intended







). What's your highest 24/7 overclock on air?


----------



## neo565

24/7 I run it at 2 Ghz usually.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> My SD card BURNED out. Seriously, it made a pop and burnt up. Once I get another SD, then I will try to get it to 5Ghz.


Can you just have it boot via USB? Probably have tons of those laying around. Then liquid cool said USB drive with mineral oil!!!


----------



## neo565

THAT IS A COOL IDEA! Sadly usb boot isn't supported. I think the voltage somehow got too high for the SD card or something.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> THAT IS A COOL IDEA! Sadly usb boot isn't supported. I think the voltage somehow got too high for the SD card or something.


How about network boot?


----------



## neo565

You can ONLY boot off of the SD. Maybe I should get a more heavy duty SD, like one of those older Sandisk Industrial Grade models.


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> 24/7 I run it at 2 Ghz usually.


What voltage level do you use for 2ghz?


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> You can ONLY boot off of the SD. Maybe I should get a more heavy duty SD, like one of those older Sandisk Industrial Grade models.


What distro were you using on the SD card? As far as file size goes. Would hate to ruin something good/expensive if avoidable.


----------



## Blaze0303

This is soooo epic.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> What voltage level do you use for 2ghz?


Probably enough to stop a small animals heart xD


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Probably enough to stop a small animals heart xD


Voltage doesn't kill you, amperage does. Nicola Tesla shot a 7 foot arch of electricity from his finger to someone else, and they barely felt anything because of how low the amperage was.


----------



## neo565

Voltage Level 10, with the LN2 pot used as a passive heatsink.


----------



## neo565

I was using Raspbian. Now the SD card won't even show up and one of the contacts is burnt black.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> I was using Raspbian. Now the SD card won't even show up and one of the contacts is burnt black.


Were you using one of the normal legit SD cards, or one of the ones with the microSD adapter? Maybe try the ones with the micro adapter. That way just the adapter dies and not the actual SD card?


----------



## neo565

I used the one with the micro adapter. It burnt out both the card and the adapter.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> I used the one with the micro adapter. It burnt out both the card and the adapter.


Aw


----------



## neo565

Should I just get the cheapest possible card from Wal-Mart and try to overclock with that?


----------



## kevmatic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Even 1.2 Ghz will crash it eventually, so stable extreme overclocks are pretty impossible with the Raspberry Pi.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> 24/7 I run it at 2 Ghz usually.












Anyway, I heard that cooling the CPU well is very difficult because the RAM is sitting on top of it in a POP configuration.

You may be able to get more by milling/lapping the top plastic of the package to thin it out.


----------



## hawkeye071292

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Should I just get the cheapest possible card from Wal-Mart and try to overclock with that?


I have gotten a lot of bulk stuff from this website. I would just get offbrand cheap cables and stuff from there but I have a few SD cards from there that still work great. Took about 3 weeks to come in though

http://www.focalprice.com/MF0129B/Maxchange_8GB_Class_4_TFMicro_SD_Card_Black.html


----------



## neo565

Yeah I figured out the 1.2+ problem. It didn't have enough voltage.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> Yeah I figured out the 1.2+ problem. It didn't have enough voltage.


Neo, have you thought about getting a CubieBoard II, dual core A20 SoC, may be a good candidate to, errr, that stuff you used


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

I vote we allow this quite-possibly-insane man to become an honorary member of the 6.0 GHz club. You multiplied the stock clock speed by 6. I am impressed.


----------



## neo565

I should look into the Cubieboard. It might be a bit of a challenge to mount the LN2 pot on it due to it having headers on the bottom, though.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I vote we allow this quite-possibly-insane man to become an honorary member of the 6.0 GHz club. You multiplied the stock clock speed by 6. I am impressed.


But it isnt at 6Ghz now, is it?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neo565*
> 
> I should look into the Cubieboard. It might be a bit of a challenge to mount the LN2 pot on it due to it having headers on the bottom, though.


Cant be too hard, The A20 is a very nice chip, dual core and a nice stock speed, there is a way, I mad a model of it using Sketchup, so you can plan it there if you want. PM me for the file if you wish


----------



## royalflush5

I see I'm a little late to the party, but nice oc man, congrats


----------



## CynicalUnicorn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *CynicalUnicorn*
> 
> I vote we allow this quite-possibly-insane man to become an honorary member of the 6.0 GHz club. You multiplied the stock clock speed by 6. I am impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> But it isnt at 6Ghz now, is it?
Click to expand...

Not yet. But most people only have to multiply the clockspeed by two or less. Dr. Crazy over here has to multiply it by six times the maxmimum stock turbo speed. It's more of a time saving thing than anything.


----------



## epkoc

4ghz on a mini computer worth $50?!!


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *epkoc*
> 
> 4ghz on a mini computer worth $50?!!


$35


----------



## PedroC1999

Cubieboard 2 is $59, dual core A20 @ 1.01GHz, but It is rated at 1.2Ghz

Good candidate


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawkeye071292*
> 
> Can you just have it boot via USB? Probably have tons of those laying around. Then liquid cool said USB drive with mineral oil!!!


You can only boot from the sd card but you can boot from the sd card and then have it load the system from usb.

So surprised it's able to go that high even though you can't get that high just on air.


----------



## PedroC1999

SD Cards use a sensitive type of data sytorage, has wierd heat limits.

the NAND storage on the CBII is solid, could reach said speeds with less voltage.

I am looking into one, God knows how far I can go on air, But I have a project in mind for watercooling it


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

I suppose it's possible to put the SD card on an extension cable so that it stays at room temperature and maybe even connect the SD card's power connections to an external power supply.

Imagine powering the Pi with a low wattage corsair or seasonic power supply. I suppose that's the best way to get a clean 5V and 3.3V with essentially no limit on the current (if you power it via the GPIO pins instead of micro USB)


----------



## IvantheDugtrio

On another note I noticed that the default config.txt is missing a lot of overclocking settings.
Quote:


> Overclocking options
> Option Description
> arm_freq Frequency of ARM in MHz. Default 700
> gpu_freq Sets core_freq, h264_freq, isp_freq, v3d_freq together. Default 250
> core_freq Frequency of GPU processor core in MHz. It has an impact on ARM performance since it drives L2 cache. Default 250
> h264_freq Frequency of hardware video block in MHz. Default 250
> isp_freq Frequency of image sensor pipeline block in MHz. Default 250
> v3d_freq Frequency of 3D block in MHz. Default 250
> avoid_pwm_pll Don't dedicate a pll to PWM audio. This will reduce analogue audio quality slightly. The spare PLL allows the core_freq to be set independently from the rest of the gpu allowing more control over overclocking. Default 0
> sdram_freq Frequency of SDRAM in MHz. Default 400
> over_voltage ARM/GPU core voltage adjust. [-16,8] equates to [0.8V,1.4V] with 0.025V steps. [5] Default is 0 (1.2V). Values above 6 are only allowed when force_turbo or current_limit_override are specified (which set the warranty bit)
> over_voltage_sdram Sets over_voltage_sdram_c, over_voltage_sdram_i, over_voltage_sdram_p together
> over_voltage_sdram_c SDRAM controller voltage adjust. [-16,8] equates to [0.8V,1.4V] with 0.025V steps. Default 0 (1.2V) [5]
> over_voltage_sdram_i SDRAM I/O voltage adjust. [-16,8] equates to [0.8V,1.4V] with 0.025V steps. Default 0 (1.2V)[5]
> over_voltage_sdram_p SDRAM phy voltage adjust. [-16,8] equates to [0.8V,1.4V] with 0.025V steps. Default 0 (1.2V)[5]
> force_turbo Disables dynamic cpufreq driver and minimum settings below. Enables h264/v3d/isp overclock options. Default 0. May set warranty bit.
> initial_turbo Enables turbo mode from boot for the given value in seconds (up to 60) or until cpufreq sets a frequency. Can help with sdcard corruption if overclocked. Default 0 [6]
> arm_freq_min Minimum value of arm_freq used for dynamic clocking. Default 700
> core_freq_min Minimum value of core_freq used for dynamic clocking. Default 250
> sdram_freq_min Minimum value of sdram_freq used for dynamic clocking. Default 400
> over_voltage_min Minimum value of over_voltage used for dynamic clocking. Default 0
> temp_limit Overheat protection. Sets clocks and voltages to default when the SoC reaches this Celsius value. Setting this higher than default voids warranty. Default 85
> current_limit_override Disables SMPS current limit protection when set to "0x5A000020". Can help if you are currently hitting a reboot failure when overclocking too high. May set warrany bit.[7]


This is what it should have whereas I only have control over arm_freq, gpu_freq, core_freq, sdram_freq, and over_voltage.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IvantheDugtrio*
> 
> On another note I noticed that the default config.txt is missing a lot of overclocking settings.
> This is what it should have whereas I only have control over arm_freq, gpu_freq, core_freq, sdram_freq, and over_voltage.


Look Into It.

I am going to anounce the CubieBoard idea to my dad, would love somemthing small to turn into a project


----------



## richie_2010

Extending the sd card is possible if you get a sd to micro adapter and put it in half and solder some wires to the pins and then join them to the card outside the pi


----------



## DizZz

Hey welcome to OCN! You seem to have extensive knowledge about Raspberry Pi's but it would be much appreciated if you shared your information in a more respectful, constructive way. Most people in this thread assumed that the OP had done his research, and since not a lot of people have had the opportunity to experiment with a Raspberry Pi, it would make sense that they take what the OP stated as fact. Even people who have Raspberry Pi's, myself included, have not looked into the intricacies of overclocking one, so this is all new territory. Yes it seems hard to believe that a Pi can hit 4ghz but since very few people have ever pushed the limits of one, how are we supposed to know? Your bashing and outright disrespectful post is not welcome here so if you would like to be a contributing member of this community, please adjust your attitude. Thanks and hope to see you around!


----------



## lzf995

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DizZz*
> 
> Hey welcome to OCN! You seem to have extensive knowledge about Raspberry Pi's but it would be much appreciated if you shared your information in a more respectful, constructive way. Most people in this thread assumed that the OP had done his research, and since not a lot of people have had the opportunity to experiment with a Raspberry Pi, it would make sense that they take what the OP stated as fact. Even people who have Raspberry Pi's, myself included, have not looked into the intricacies of overclocking one, so this is all new territory. Yes it seems hard to believe that a Pi can hit 4ghz but since very few people have ever pushed the limits of one, how are we supposed to know? Your bashing and outright disrespectful post is not welcome here so if you would like to be a contributing member of this community, please adjust your attitude. Thanks and hope to see you around!


REP+


----------



## Zigler

I commend you for creating such an amazing cooling system i would think the Northbridge chip on the pi may get pretty hot tho but WOW


----------



## Zigler

I actually would like to request a possible tutorial or even a YouTube video going into detail on how everything works,plus Frozen Rasberry Pie is pretty cool


----------



## Dyaems

Very nice. Now, put the results in HWBot for the lulz









Everything #1 xD


----------



## Zigler

Working on a setup with a friend right now. Going to try and go for as much as it can handle


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> impressive, but I have to ask.... WHY!!!! just... WHY!?!?!?!??!


I like how you're asking why someone is making an awesome cooling and overclockable device on overclock.net.

@OP I don't own a Raspberry Pi and don't know if your results are great but damn that looks like an epic cooling solution.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ThijsH*
> 
> I like how you're asking why someone is making an awesome cooling and overclockable device on overclock.net.


There is literally no practical real world use, or even a point to overclock a Raspberry Pi that much other than to void the warranty and possibly break it. I mean, it's cool if you want the E-Peen but that's about the only point. Don't get me wrong, OP this is pretty sick, but there's just no point.


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You can say the same about any form of extreme cooling (DICE,LN2,LHe).

It is for the e-peen and simply pushing hardware as hard as you can.

Check out the section above this one and the benchmarking section for more people doing similar things.


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can say the same about any form of extreme cooling (DICE,LN2,LHe).
> 
> It is for the e-peen and simply pushing hardware as hard as you can.
> 
> Check out the section above this one and the benchmarking section for more people doing similar things.


Good point, well made


----------



## Xylene

How did you get voltage over +8? I tried to set 10 and it still would show 1.4v in vcgencmd. I am running +6 1125mhz right now while I screw with it still, but I managed to put a sizable heatsink on the CPU/RAM package that I removed from a big 24 port switch and cut down to fit in the case I have, secured with thermal paste and the tiniest drop of superglue on two corners, with thermal pads under the heatsink on parts where it overlaps on the board. I am using a 40mm Delta that's supposed to take 12v hooked to the 5v on the GPIO and the thing never gets past about 35c even with max load for hours. I'd love to push the thing significantly further but I just can't get it to overvolt past +8.


----------



## ThijsH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You can say the same about any form of extreme cooling (DICE,LN2,LHe).
> 
> It is for the e-peen and simply pushing hardware as hard as you can.
> 
> Check out the section above this one and the benchmarking section for more people doing similar things.


Well said, exactly my thoughts about this ^^.


----------



## Zigler

Have to get some more coolent and cut the pipe a little more but it's coming along. also have to buy a capacitor and solder it on because my stock one fell off but gonna prolly add some foam for condensation protection but then I'll be ready for some real oc


----------



## fharding1

Wow. This is just amazing







I just joined OC.net and already I think my 4.3 GHz on the FX-6300 is pathetic (probably bc it is.....).

Oh and Zigler, care to make a youtube vid?


----------



## Zigler

@fharding1i ended up having to purchase a new pi because mine glitched out on the first try


----------



## Pesoen

wow, might have to invest in a pi then, just to have one. and maybe see what i can do with it, on my somewhat small budget.


----------



## Sutonic

what's the benefit of overclocking the Pi? i haven't noticed any changes in mine with the clock set to 1.5GHz :/ maybe i'm doing something wrong? i dunno


----------



## ZytheEKS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sutonic*
> 
> what's the benefit of overclocking the Pi? i haven't noticed any changes in mine with the clock set to 1.5GHz :/ maybe i'm doing something wrong? i dunno


e-peen


----------



## DizZz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sutonic*
> 
> what's the benefit of overclocking the Pi? i haven't noticed any changes in mine with the clock set to 1.5GHz :/ maybe i'm doing something wrong? i dunno


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZytheEKS*
> 
> e-peen


I've noticed if you're doing any web browsing, it makes a pretty significant difference overclocking from 700mhz to 1000mhz+


----------



## jfing14

Subbing in to this, so cool!!


----------



## A Silly Goose

I have been using the b+ for a while and just got a b for free. Can't wait to try to do this with the gpu also!


----------

